# Rose Pigment + Cranberry



## Pei (Apr 15, 2006)

I need some *constructive criticism* on this one!
(Still want some kind comments too ;D)

Room Light:










Flash:


----------



## rubylips_a(TM)? (Apr 15, 2006)

love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really nice colours and they suit you! i think i'll try it too. you have really good skin! well done  

**hey, the colour of ur eyes rocks!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 15, 2006)

very beautiful. I love cranberry + rose pig togethet. What did you use on your lips? I love it


----------



## Bianca (Apr 15, 2006)

You are very pretty! I love this makeup!


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 15, 2006)

Very pretty! I'd love to know what's on your lips


----------



## mellz (Apr 15, 2006)

Very cute! And your eye color is absolutely stunning!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 15, 2006)

I have to say that you did a great job with using rose pig. and cranberry together! These colors would like shit on me LOL. Great work!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 15, 2006)

i give you props! you look great in these colors! you always look so hot.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 15, 2006)

I have to say this is probably my favorite look by you!...gorgeous!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 15, 2006)

that looks great!!

what did u use on your lips? they look really pretty


----------



## 50's_Queen_ (Apr 15, 2006)

*Ya' look beautiful!!!*

Those colors are beautiful on you they really complement you..I love cranberry, i use it almost all the time.But I've got to say though your skin is immaculate. Absolutely flawless what is your skincare regime and what products do you use do tell...


----------



## afterglow (Apr 15, 2006)

I love it!  What did you use as a highlight on your browbone?


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 15, 2006)

i think this is absolutely beautiful- it would work for day or night! gorgeous!!

and this is not criticism at all, but i think it would be a great "big night out look" if you added some black or darker eyeliner on your bottom lash line- this look is so great, i can't wait for my rose pigment to arrive so i can try it!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 15, 2006)

Omg you look like a model in the 1st pic. Gorgeous!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 15, 2006)

Very pretty the colors really suit you.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 15, 2006)

constructive----> i find using rose all over and then adding cranberry over helps to blend and adds to cranberry's brightness (i hope thats the kinda stuff you wanted to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

e/l looks good your eyes are HUGE i love that you always remind me of a doll (me so jealous hehehe)


----------



## Pei (Apr 15, 2006)

*Whew~Glad that u ladies like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much for all the comments!
I really appreciate all of them.*

On lips: MAC Chromeglass Metaphysical

*50's queen*: Hmmm... I used Facial Salon brand known as Biotox.
I guess it's good genes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My parents have pretty gd skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Afterglow*, I used Shell CCB as a base then Crystal avalanche as highlight.

*Missmarley*, i totally agree with u on the lining part!
I'm VERY sure that u'll love rose pigment. It's gorgeous on its own.

Yo *pushpa*! That's what i did! Rose all over then added cranberry at the outer


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 15, 2006)

So beautiful!! Looks great.


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 15, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful!  I love that the colors are monochromatic.  This is my most favorite look of yours yet.


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 15, 2006)

this is simply amazing. you really convinced me to get rose pigment. i've been wanting it for months!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 15, 2006)

wow, this is beautiful.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 15, 2006)

that's gorgeous!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2006)

I agree with the other ladies:

1 - You look like a model in that first pic
2 - This is my fav. look of yours ever!

*YOU LOOK AMAZING!!*


----------



## Delphi373 (Apr 15, 2006)

Your gorgeous - I love the rose pigment on you - it looks beautiful.


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 16, 2006)

it looks hot to me everythin right.


----------



## Shanti (Apr 16, 2006)

That's a really pretty look for you! LOVE the colours.
J/w, are you mixed?
OK for "criticism"... use at night, I don't know. =]


----------



## hazelinsight (Apr 16, 2006)

Beautiful pei!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm concuring with a couple of people here when I say that first pic is just wow... you look like a model =)


----------



## Pei (Apr 17, 2006)

U made me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*shanti*,
OT, i like ur name. Sweet!
Mixed blood u mean? No, I'm a pure Singaporean Chinese


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2006)

pei this is definitely one of my FAVORITE fotd's from you. u look AMAZING!! my gawd that 1st pic is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Pei I Know This Is My Fav Make~up Pic From You!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You Are Too Gorgeous For Words Girlie!


----------



## twelfth of never (Apr 17, 2006)

I think this would look hot with darker lips as well. Maybe not such a pink blush.


----------



## Jaim (Apr 17, 2006)

I love this! It's really nice.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 17, 2006)

I think u look beautiful


----------



## Pei (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twelfth of never* 
_I think this would look hot with darker lips as well. Maybe not such a pink blush._

 

Noted, thank u for the insight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree with the blusher too. Too pinkish


----------



## rubylips_a(TM)? (Apr 18, 2006)

I really love the colors and thinking of buying the rose pigment! Can i ask you something? 
What contacts are you wearing? (what make/company?) and what colour? They look amazing! Are they magnifying?


----------



## Pei (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubylips_♥* 
_I really love the colors and thinking of buying the rose pigment! Can i ask you something? 
What contacts are you wearing? (what make/company?) and what colour? They look amazing! Are they magnifying? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pls refer to this thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=44154

A lot of people are asking abt them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




U can click my trader rating to see the reviews given by fellow satisfied ladies here!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 18, 2006)

Pei,.. you look soo beautiful! Those colors really look good on you! I can't really think of any constructive criticism?? Uhmm the only thing I might do different if I were doing your makeup is I would apply your blush and highlights a bit higher up on the cheek bone just to accentuate them more,..but that is just a personal preference thing. You rock that Rose pigment!


----------



## quandolak (Jun 16, 2006)

........


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG Pei, u look so beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , i think  u got ur MU mojo back .... Yep Yep i think so


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Noted, thank u for the insight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I agree with the blusher too. Too pinkish_

 

Uh hello?? The lip color IMO pulls the look together, i t hink the whole look is flawless.

Haha i cant stop looking... u made my morning gurl! i enjoy looking at ur creations.  ahhhh (sigh) just beautiful


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubylips_♥* 
_love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really nice colours and they suit you! i think i'll try it too. you have really good skin! well done  

**hey, the colour of ur eyes rocks!_

 
Agree with everything said here.


----------



## ska_wiking (Jun 16, 2006)

i love your look! and the color combo but i'd put an othr color less white over cranberry but.. you know1 for tastes colors..


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jun 16, 2006)

I was undecided about purchasing rose pigment til now. I have to have it! If it looks like that on me, I'll use it all the time!! You look beautiful, and the blue contacts give you a very "ethereal" quality! Gorgeous!


----------



## Pei (Jun 16, 2006)

lol this thread is back! 

Thank u for the lovely recent compliments =)

*hyperRealGurl*, this FOTD is an old one


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_lol this thread is back! 

Thank u for the lovely recent compliments =)

*hyperRealGurl*, this FOTD is an old one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Ahh u cheated  lol J/P  still Purty even if its an old pic


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jun 16, 2006)

Pei! Why are you so gorgeous??  I love the color combo on you! It looks amazing with your eyes!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 16, 2006)

I love it! Goes well with your skin tone and everything


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 16, 2006)

Pei!!!...omg... ahwow!.. huh... dang!! hot mama!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... that's so freaking sexy! you look absolutely beautiful


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jun 16, 2006)

did I tell you that you have the perfect nose?


----------



## lil ems (Jun 17, 2006)

i love your eyes! and i love your bangs pulled back off your face, you look like a doll!!!


----------



## Pei (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clayzgurl04* 
_did I tell you that you have the perfect nose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YIKES! I never like my nose !


----------



## Pink_minx (Jun 17, 2006)

This color looks way hot on you!


----------



## tattyxheart (Jun 17, 2006)

girl you got gorgeous eyes!!!!


----------



## redeemer494 (Jun 17, 2006)

This is one of the most beautiful FOTD's I have seen in a while! There is something magical about your looks, like a princess in a far away land


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 18, 2006)

absolutely *gorgeous*!  you look amazing!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 18, 2006)

beautiful colors on u = )


----------



## kissmyapple (Jul 11, 2006)

So beautiful!  I love cranberry on you.  I can't get it to look right on me .. I'm going to have to dig it out and try it again!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 11, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 8, 2007)

Very nice, looks very pretty!


----------



## breathless (Jul 9, 2007)

this looks beautiful!


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 9, 2007)

OH, I really like those contacts they look really cool and your skin is amazing!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 9, 2007)

These colours look so pretty and fresh on you.


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 9, 2007)

I really like your "blue eyes".  How does this color make-up look with your brown eyes?


----------



## fmindik (Jul 9, 2007)

You are very beautiful and I love the makeup, I have no criticism


----------



## verdge (Jul 9, 2007)

this is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 9, 2007)

It's beautiful to me, I love the softness and the glowiness.


----------



## Moontress (Jul 9, 2007)

so gorgeous! great combo of colors


----------



## kishahughes (Jul 9, 2007)

Love the combo.....


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 9, 2007)

i love how you're able to use a really vibrant/dramatic color, but still somehow make it look really fresh and natural (hope that makes sense).  great job!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 9, 2007)

*I like this look,... alot*


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jul 10, 2007)

I absolutely love this look on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I totally agree, this has to be my fave look on you hands down.


----------



## user46 (Jul 10, 2007)

oh my, your eyes are like .... beautiful, lol.


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 10, 2007)

i really like this!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------

